

Paperwork- OpenSource(PHP) Note-taking Similar to Evernote,OneNote and GoogleKeep - smilepet_26
http://paperwork.rocks

======
smilepet_26
It uses Laravel4-PHP, AngularJs, Twitter bootstrap and hosted on popular LAMP
stack.

